

Non-YC startups, want to form a group to get better terms from vendors? - marcamillion

So one of the many things that are attractive with YC is that they represent a significant number of startups - which allows them to more easily negotiate terms with vendors and the like.<p>I am in the process of building a startup (solo founder here) and am facing the normal issues of merchant accounts, payment gateway headaches, etc.<p>Would be good, if we could create a group or association of some kind, where there is some amount of screening done and pre-requisites met - that allows us to negotiate with vendors and others on behalf of the entire group. Perhaps there would have to be some standard things (e.g. LLCs or C-Corps registered in the US, etc.).<p>Would anyone be interested in something like that?<p>Of course, getting better terms is the main 'benefit'. The other benefit would be, eventually having streamlined access to media outlets (the notion being that one group represents many startups, so more stories for journalists, etc.), camaraderie amongst other founders, sharing war stories and internal metrics/tips/etc.<p>Anything that might be of benefit to the entire group.<p>But, there has to be some way to encourage everybody to really be a part of the group.<p>Btw, I am imagining all types of startups (bootstrappers, VC-backed, angel-backed, etc.).
======
marcamillion
One example would be, rather than being a single startup trying to deal with
Paypal, perhaps we could negotiate with BrainTree Payment Solutions for a more
streamlined solution for members.

~~~
vgurgov
Q: How do you imagine selection process? How would you filter all kinds of
"chatroullete without penises" things ?

YC not just represent SIGNIFICANT NUMBER they represent some(!) of the BEST
startups. Thats why they can access vendors, bloggers etc. YC is a credible
brand that would be hard to earn for the new group.

Whats wrong with BrainTree? I my mind possible 10% discount from vendors is
too small treat that doesnt solve any significant problems that founder meets
to organize a few new group for it.

Just my 2c

Pardon my Eng

~~~
marcamillion
I am not quite sure how to handle the selection process. For the first round,
I would do the filtering - according to what makes sense (based on feedback
from potential members and any ideas here). That's part of the reason I am
posting here, to get some ideas on how it would make sense (if it COULD make
sense).

YC does represent some of great startups, but I am not sure I would say
"BEST". That's kinda difficult to quantify.

They can access vendors, bloggers, etc. because of the quality of their
portfolio.

Imagine, for a second, there is an association/group with the likes of
Patio11's BCC & Appointment Reminder, 37 Signals, Derek Sivers latest project,
and any of the other solid startups lurking on these HN threads. I don't know,
if any of the above would want to be a part of an association/group like this
- until they see what it's made of and can do - but a group that represents 20
- 50 (eventually, not overnight) of companies like that could be enough to
attract blogger interests and get better terms from vendors.

It's not just about the discount from vendors. Think of it as a way to
leverage the collective for the benefit of all the members. Kinda like AARP or
AAA - or some other union (except it's not a union, per se).

I don't know if this has ever been done, or if it can even be done. But I am
simply exploring the possibility and gauging the interest.

Besides, remember that YC was not always the large, powerful brand it is
today. It started with just a handful of startups just a few years ago. So I
don't imagine we will be able to achieve the same thing, but if there is some
way we can foster camaraderie, and do good for the entire group and add value,
there might be something here.

~~~
notahacker
I think there probably is room for something which offers some of the support
network of YC for those that don't need investment and don't intend on
sacrificing equity. I also think that such a service would be able to generate
enough revenue to be viable.

The bigger question is to what extent people that might use such a service
have their needs already satisfied by meetup groups, OSS communities
(especially well-marketed ones like Rails), this website even?

